# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء ترحيب الكل يرحب  معي بصديقة  غالية وعزيزة جداً على قلبي الاخت (صبرينة)

## امير الصمت

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق 
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد   
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر  
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل 
وســكــونــه  
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا 
وعــقــولــنــا  
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك  
تحيـــاتي

----------


## mohamed73

** **   **

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهلا وسهلا باختى الكريمة بين اخوانكي

----------


## صبرينة

شكرا حسين اشكر الجميع علي حسن الاستقبال اخجلتموني بلطفكم وحسن ضيافتكم اتمني ان اكون ظلا خفيفا علي مقامكم تقبلوا فائق احترامتي احبتي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

نورتى المنتدى اختى الكريمة

----------


## hassan riach

اهلا وسهلا

----------

